# Finally i started blogging......



## gary4gar (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi,
I finally started blogging.
*need feedback on content,layout & theme
*howto track no. of visitors, tried Google analytics. i installed tracking code but after 3days there is no data
* should i install adsense code?
* any must-have widget i should install

*Blog url:*Gaurish Sharma Live



[edit]
Moved to a new address *www.GaurishSharma.com*


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2008)

Get WP.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 16, 2008)

Subscribed to RSS feeds .


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

how do i comment, there is no option for independent websites ?


----------



## shift (Jun 16, 2008)

how to track number of visitors = *www.clustrmaps.com/


----------



## iMav (Jun 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> there is no option for independent websites ?


 +1, why?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 16, 2008)

Can you please look in the header image?

Also I think you need some other theme!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> how do i comment, there is no option for independent websites ?


Thats blogger!
you have use your Google Account,word press account,type pad account.



shift said:


> how to track number of visitors = *www.clustrmaps.com/


Thanks, editing it now


----------



## iMav (Jun 16, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Thats blogger!
> you have use your Google Account,word press account,type pad account.


No. You can enable commentors to add their own name & website link. Check goobi's blog.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 16, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Can you please look in the header image?
> 
> Also I think you need some other theme!


Please suggest something



iMav said:


> No. You can enable commentors to add their own name & website link. Check goobi's blog.


if i enable that, then Anonymous users also get enabled :S


----------



## iMav (Jun 16, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> if i enable that, then Anonymous users also get enabled :S


Would be better for your blog if you enable it  Use captchas if you want, but not allowing people to use their names and most importantly link their blogs will only be a turn off.

Well that's just my opinion.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 16, 2008)

iMav said:


> Would be better for your blog if you enable it  Use captchas if you want, but not allowing people to use their names and most importantly link their blogs will only be a turn off.
> 
> Well that's just my opinion.


I would leave it enabled as a experiment and see if i get any spam.

changed the theme
how does it look now?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 16, 2008)

areey even this 15 year old still in school kid has a website

*www.hullap.com


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

I saw a three month baby's website. Well, her father maintains it, but hey, its still the baby's website!


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 16, 2008)

^I will make a website for my baby, his baby, his baby and all my futrure generations. Will that beat it?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 16, 2008)

well what i meant to say is
gary should buy a domain name and host.

they sell soo cheap these days.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 16, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> well what i meant to say is
> gary should buy a domain name and host.
> 
> they sell soo cheap these days.


hmm,
money does not matter, but the main concern is to setup & maintain such a site.

so, once i get hooked on to blogging then i would buy a domain and use blogger hosting only. i think blogger has support for custom domain.

waise what the best place to buy a domain?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 16, 2008)

Well actually it will be better to start of with domain.

Later you will have real problems to change domain name.
Your traffic will drop. All effort put in xyz.blogspot.com will be a big waste of resources.

You will have to start the SEO and Linking and other stuff fresh.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, actually if i move to a custom domain, then blogger will redirect all current traffic from xyz.blogspot.com to custom.com


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 17, 2008)

hmmmm they then good.
no problems.

but blogger platform as is not really powerful as wordpress.

but later after the domain and redirect everything is settled you can shift to wordpress.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 17, 2008)

does blogger /wp got any limit in content size?
congrats gaury


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 17, 2008)

@praka
You always change my name, but i don't mind it


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 20, 2008)

Changed the theme to a more techie & professional looking


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 20, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hmmmm they then good.
> no problems.
> 
> but blogger platform as is not really powerful as wordpress.
> ...


completely WRONG comparison. Blogger is a FREE service on the internet, and the BEST free blogging software there is. WordPress is free only in wordpress.com, which is waaaay too featureless compared to Blogger. The thing you must be comparing is paid wordpress, where you need to BUY hosting, BUY a domain name, etc.

There is NO way you can compare the two. One is a free limited service, the other is a service you must run YOURSELF. Obviously wordpress is better, but all this comes at a cost (pun intended).


----------



## iMav (Jun 20, 2008)

The theme definitely looks a LOT better.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 20, 2008)

wonder why images are not aligning properly after theme change

anyone?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 20, 2008)

Where did you get your theme ? I am finding it HELL to look for new themes.

And I am glad to see that you used my search idea for making categories


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

@Gary
usr align="center" in image tag

lol...but theme is certainly better


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Where did you get your theme ? I am finding it HELL to look for new themes.
> 
> And I am glad to see that you used my search idea for making categories


I got my theme from *www.eblogtemplates.com/passion-duo-blue-blogger/



> And I am glad to see that you used my search idea for making categories


buddy, what was your idea?
i have now clue now, what i am doing



> @Gary
> usr align="center" in image tag



what should i use to fix it?


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

go to html view while editing

then
 search for tags starting with img
e.g
<img src="*somethin.om/pic.jpg">

just add a align="center"
e.g
<img src="*somethin.om/pic.jpg" align="center">

other values of align can be "right" or "left"

see if that helps


----------



## mehulved (Jun 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> The thing you must be comparing is paid wordpress, where you need to BUY hosting, BUY a domain name, etc.


Who said we need to buy only? There are lots of free web hosts and they can do nicely for moderate traffic. And domain name is a totally different thing, it doesn't matter in the comparision.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> go to html view while editing
> 
> then
> search for tags starting with img
> ...


i tried, Still no change
here is image code for this post


> <a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="*bp2.blogger.com/_wMAC6frBFdw/SFGwHOlLlEI/AAAAAAAAAFs/qY-Va1iYOIQ/s1600-h/orkut_logo.gif"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: *center;* cursor: pointer;" src="*bp2.blogger.com/_wMAC6frBFdw/SFGwHOlLlEI/AAAAAAAAAFs/qY-Va1iYOIQ/s320/orkut_logo.gif" alt="" id="BLOGGER_PHOTO_ID_5211139882063991874" border="0" /></a>



this problem happens only with images uploaded on blogger, rest render properly:S



mehulved said:


> Who said we need to buy only? There are lots of free web hosts and they can do nicely for moderate traffic. And domain name is a totally different thing, it doesn't matter in the comparision.


But then they are highly unreliable, so after some time you have to shift to paid hosting
but wordpress and blogger have almost zero downtimes, for free


----------



## slugger (Jun 21, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> wonder why images are not aligning properly after theme change
> 
> anyone?



use a offline blog editor to do all the formatting WYSIWYG. 2 editor that i liked were *WLW* and *Post2Blog* - use *WLW*. ie assumin u got windows in sum partition



praka123 said:


> does blogger /wp got any limit in content size?
> congrats gaury


no limit on text/bandwidth. bu if you uploading pics to blogger, it will automatically link it to picasaweb meaning 500 images limit

WLW[plugin]/Post2Blog allow uploading to Flickr = unlimited pics [almost]


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 21, 2008)

any Linux versions?
i don't wanna boot into windows just for writing a blog post


----------



## mehulved (Jun 21, 2008)

drivel - *www.dropline.net/drivel

Also, Kblogger and blogtk


----------



## slugger (Jun 21, 2008)

4 linux u cud try *Bleezer*, *BloGTK*, *Gnome Blog*, *Thingamablog*


----------



## mehulved (Jun 21, 2008)

Seems drivel works best with the new Atom API but it has problems with images. BloGTK does nice work there but it doesn't have support for the new Atom API, you have to make do with old Blogger 1 API which will be deprecated soon.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 21, 2008)

I am also thinking of getting a domain, please suggest 
will get a .com domain only. and please suggest where to get them?
which one looks easy to remember

```
gssays - gs(stands for my name) says
gaurishsharma - my full name
WHOISGAURISH - who is gaurish
gaurishsays - gaurish says
jaipurboy - jaipur boy
```

suggestions welcome


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

^^let it be lesser than 6 digits


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 21, 2008)

now confused between......
gssays.com or gaurishsharma.com

which one is better?,

If buying from godaddy a good idea, i need full control over domain name?
its giving me quote of $7.05
i would be paying via CC, so currency conversion charges would also apply.

any idea how it would?


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

remove the repetition of s 
may be this will be more easy 
garysays.com

consider *whost.in
ravi provides some good service  

a starter plan will be enough for you. Later upgrade it depending upon your need.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> remove the repetition of s
> may be this will be more easy
> garysays.com


but then it would be non-personnel.
i need something which directly points to me,
people should know, "hello, i am the owner of this site"


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

but garysays sounds cool
gssays is vague


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 21, 2008)

gssays is a bad domian name.
garysays equally bad.


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

^^OMG 
then suggest some


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> now confused between......
> gssays.com or gaurishsharma.com
> 
> which one is better?,
> ...


godaddy sucks.
its governed by these utterly sick us laws.
stay away from it and buy from an Indian registration host.
you might want to try out wordpress.com to get used to WP.
later, you can import content from there to paid hosting WP effortlessly.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to see you start blogging Gary. Putting you in my feed list    so now keep the content coming or I'll start a revolt! 

I learned from Qwertymaniac that Oxymoron are kind of the in thing for Blog names.  Really had no clue about what to pick so I let him do the honour . Try that .


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 21, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Glad to see you start blogging Gary. Putting you in my feed list    so now keep the content coming or I'll start a revolt!
> 
> I learned from Qwertymaniac that Oxymoron are kind of the in thing for Blog names.  Really had no clue about what to pick so I let him do the honour . Try that .


Content would come, but now frequency is slow as my exams are going on...

you seem obsessed with oxymoron stuff
you mean i should select something like HONEST-CHEATER.COM,PAID-VOLUNTEER.COM,SERIOUS-CLOWN.com


----------



## praka123 (Jun 21, 2008)

my suggestion : gauri.com


----------



## subratabera (Jun 21, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> any Linux versions?
> i don't wanna boot into windows just for writing a blog post


Why don't you try ScribFire.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> my suggestion : gauri.com


GAURI.COM is already taken.

maybe you brought before me



subratabera said:


> Why don't you try ScribFire.


It crashes with blogger



> You found a Blogger error.
> 
> Please contact the author at cfinke@gmail.com and give the following info
> 
> TypeError: theTitles[0] is undefined"


----------



## praka123 (Jun 21, 2008)

*gnome-blog* ?





> Description: GNOME applet to post to weblog entries
> gnome-blog is a panel object (aka applet) that can post to weblogs using
> bloggerAPI, advogato API, MetaWeblog API or LiveJournal API
> .
> ...


----------



## subratabera (Jun 22, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> It crashes with blogger


Dont know why???    But I am using it for quite some time without any trouble.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 22, 2008)

> you seem obsessed with oxymoron stuff
> you mean i should select something like HONEST-CHEATER.COM,PAID-VOLUNTEER.COM,SERIOUS-CLOWN.com



Lol yeah but otherwise good luck getting a single word domain  . you could of course try some words in other Languages like for Example Technos / technikos means technology in Greek I believe. Check that  

Personally I like domains which are Oxymorons Othrwise I could give you the same domain name I gave amitava 

www.crouchingdonkeyhiddenllama.com


----------



## mehulved (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> my suggestion : gauri.com


People will mistake him for a girl then. Not a bad idea to get traffic


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

^exactly what I thought before suggesting  not bad,he will get xxx ads running allover the page


----------



## hullap (Jun 22, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> areey even this 15 year old still in school kid has a website
> 
> *www.hullap.com


lol, i used to think that no one expect the IRC ppl know about my site 

and
 @gaurish
get Flock, it supports blogger and is quite nice


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 26, 2008)

Brought a Domain,
New Site address: www.[B]GaurishSharma[/B].com

Question: how do i remove blogger favicon & use my own favicon?


----------



## slugger (Jun 27, 2008)

@gary
upload the favicon to some location.
Go to Edit HTML and include this between the <head></head> tags

<link href='*location where the favicon is uploaded*' rel='shortcut icon'/>
<link href='*location where the favicon is uploaded*' rel='icon'/>

including the quotes


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 27, 2008)

slugger said:


> @gary
> upload the favicon to some location.
> Go to Edit HTML and include this between the <head></head> tags
> 
> ...


Okay, i changed it, but still its showing blogger favicon 
can you check at your end?


----------



## slugger (Jun 28, 2008)

its probably got sumthin to with the favicon being hosted on googlepages. I uploaded it in my axspace account and tried it out in my blog. it worked

use this link
*uploads.shubhspace.co.cc/gary.ico


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 28, 2008)

slugger said:


> its probably got sumthin to with the favicon being hosted on googlepages. I uploaded it in my axspace account and tried it out in my blog. it worked
> 
> use this link
> *uploads.shubhspace.co.cc/gary.ico


Yeah....that works.
Thanks, your your favicon only, please don't delete it


----------



## slugger (Jun 29, 2008)

don't worry. the favicon will stay there 

let me know if you want to replace the favicon with a different one


----------

